# RavenVapes



## TylerD (4/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TylerD (4/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TylerD (4/3/15)

More on Liam Lynch aka RavenVapes

*William Patrick Niederst*, best known as *Liam Lynch*, is a musician, puppeteer, writer and film director.[1] Lynch co-created, co-wrote, played the music for, directed, and produced MTV's _Sifl and Olly Show_.

Lynch also made the album _Fake Songs_, released in 2003, produced by his own company, 111 Productions. This album featured the song "United States of Whatever", which charted in the Top 10 in the United Kingdom,[2] and Australia.

Lynch also directs music videos. He has worked with Queens of the Stone Age, Eagles of Death Metal, Spinnerette, and No Doubt. In 2003 he directed the UK music video for the Foo Fighters single "Times Like These", although it was rarely played in the United States.

He directed the 2006 film _Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny_ after working with Tenacious D in 2002, when he directed the video to the song "Tribute", their most popular hit. He also directed several short films that played as part of their live show, as well as a documentary called _On The Road with Tenacious D_ which was a featured part of their DVD collection, _The Complete Masterworks_. He directed Sarah Silverman's movie, _Sarah Silverman: Jesus Is Magic_ as well as a music video for Silverman called "Give the Jew Girl Toys". He wrote the original music used in the MTV animated series _Clone High_ and co-wrote a song in the feature film, _School of Rock_. Lynch has an ongoing podcast available through his website that contains skits, videos he has created, and answering viewer mail.[_citation needed_]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (4/3/15)




----------



## johan (4/3/15)

TylerD said:


>




LOL - this guy I can watch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (4/3/15)

TylerD said:


>




ROFL - enjoyed his k#k story on the atty implant


----------



## TylerD (4/3/15)

johan said:


> ROFL - enjoyed his k#k story on the atty implant


Was awesome! Lekker gelag!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (4/3/15)

lol good find!!


----------



## TylerD (5/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## HPBotha (5/3/15)

Best damn vape show EVER

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff (6/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (7/3/15)

huffnpuff said:


>



Oy My Gosh!!!! I saw my inner Vape Beast!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (7/3/15)

I only saw a wooly octopus with one eye


----------



## huffnpuff (7/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (7/3/15)

huffnpuff said:


>




The King of "k#k praat" really enjoy the one and only Einstein of vaping stuff .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (8/3/15)

RavenVapes first appeared on the scene 4 Years ago!!!
Haven't seen anyone come close to this guy with Vape comedy.

Here's all the vids from then (I've put the vids in the links for space purposes):
My faves 4 (The best), 5, 6 and 8

1. Aug 21, 2010 (RavenVapesReview8-21-10)
2. Oct 10, 2010 (RavenVapesReview10_10_10) T.A.T 1 Edpisode
3. Oct 13, 2010 (RavenVapesReview10 13 10) Ultra KR808D/Zeus6 Mod/Tobasco Peach review (Epic Vape at 4:11)
4. Nov 3, 2010 (RavenVapesReview11 3 10) The Best Juice Review (like RY666 & VG-flavoured PG)
5. Nov 13, 2010 (RavenVapesReview11_13_10.mov) Emotional Vape Review (Huge Wind up Lol)
6. Dec 6, 2010 (RavenVapesReview 12 6 10) F.A.Q. You
7. Dec 6, 2010 (RavenVapes_OpenLetter)
8. Jan 17, 2011 (Contest Winners ) How not to do contest winners Lol

Also found this good one, a recent interview with Liam Lynch in Reviewer's Queue with Mat from Suck my Mod, GrimmGreen & Co: This was done before he released his latest batch of RavenVapes
Reviewers Queue Ep. 10: We Survived Blue Foam And Teabags, And Lived To Youtube About It!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (8/3/15)

@TylerD , Big thanx again for finding and introducing us to this loon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HappyCamper (10/3/15)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/3/15)

He even has his own juice line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (11/3/15)

The latest installment...a bit sentimental side:



Here's the awesome links from the Vid
http://www.ravenvapes.com/
http://www.thevapeclub.com/
http://www.kickassvaping.com/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (11/3/15)

I really enjoy this loony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (19/3/15)




----------



## johan (19/3/15)

TylerD said:


>




Geez thanks, every time I plan to subscribe to his channel, but every time ADS overwhelms me.


----------



## johan (19/3/15)

LOL, my next build must be mush mesh with tease out cotton tough guy balls spiked with nails, hoping that I can hit the arc on my first try.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (19/3/15)

You are going to voop your pants, or even someone else's. Lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (19/3/15)

lol CLassic!!


----------



## TylerD (19/3/15)




----------



## huffnpuff (9/4/15)

http://www.ravenvapes.com/
http://www.vapingmachine.com/

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (10/4/15)

And her Virginia ain't that slim...bwahahaha!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/15)

Brilliant!!!

Love the websites he referenced, some really good deals there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (16/6/15)

Cool, some new stuff...
*Ravenvapes - Tips For New Vape Reviewers*
**

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (16/6/15)

Good ol k@kpraat... Vape Diamond

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (16/6/15)

And the latest

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## picautomaton (17/6/15)

Man this is so sad that the legislators want in. Can they not leave vapers on the periphery and keep their noses out.


----------



## huffnpuff (10/11/15)

Enter the _The Dark Side of Vaping
_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

